# Katolight Remote Generator Display Info Needed, #90145



## Edward1 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm working with a Katolight #90145,13 LED,12 VDC remote generator display panel.

Would anyone have any wiring terminal information or diagrams for this panel?

It is a Black wrinkle paint finish panel that measures about 9" W X 12"H.

It has 18 screw terminals.

Any information appreciated.


----------

